# Any benefit in using two filters?



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been having problems with my 15 gal, lots of green spot algae and green water. 

I was reading that a common cause for both is inadequate bio-logical filtration. 
As a very nice coincidence a friend gave me a couple older filters, one in particular a Fluval HOB that was rated for 10-15 gal. 

I added a corse sponge and some the ceramic bio tubes, and added it to the aquarium in addition to a Bio-Wheel, with the same filter material. 

Will there be any issues using two filters on the 15 gal? It does seem to have cleared up the water very well.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I doubt on a 15g your algae problems are stemming from lack of filtration, but adding two filters won't hurt anything at all, in fact the more filtration, the better.

I use a 2213 on a 20g and am convinced it is really the minimum type of filtration people should be using on a tank like that.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

more filtration is always good.....as long as the fish can handle the currents created.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

extra filtration can never hurt. Just make sure the current made is not too strong. You can deflect the outflow of the filters to make it more managable for your fish.

IMO, green water and spot algae usually point to other problems besides filtration. Is there direct sunlight on the tanks? Are you maintaining water changes and gravel vacs? feeding to much? Usually green water can be eliminated through water changes and gravel vacs. Or take the easy way out and get a UV sterilizer.


----------



## Fishnuts (Jul 23, 2006)

Green water is good I love it for raising fry


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> extra filtration can never hurt. Just make sure the current made is not too strong. You can deflect the outflow of the filters to make it more managable for your fish.
> 
> IMO, green water and spot algae usually point to other problems besides filtration. Is there direct sunlight on the tanks? Are you maintaining water changes and gravel vacs? feeding to much? Usually green water can be eliminated through water changes and gravel vacs. Or take the easy way out and get a UV sterilizer.


I've got deflectors on both the filters, in fact one of my pleco's really loves just hanging out in one of the deflectors.... don't know why, but I get a kick out of it.

Waterchanges are regular, once to twice a week, partial gravel vac at the same time. Feeding is once or twice every day sometimes I skip a day. I use small amounts of food, but it may be the culprit.



Fishnuts said:


> Green water is good I love it for raising fry


That might be thru, seems like I have a few new fry every week...


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Extra filtration breaks down NH4 faster. 

NH4 + High Light is usually the main cause of algae in most set-ups that are not CO2 enriched/planted.


----------

